# como hacer un medidor de voltaje para corriente alterna



## Sandy_girl (Nov 16, 2006)

hola a todos, soy nueva en el foro y les agradeceria su ayuda.

necesito saber como hacer o diseñar un medidor de voltaje para corriente alterna (necesito medir el voltaje de la linea). que vaya desde 200v hasta 500v.

porfa ayudenme.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 16, 2006)

ya tienes el voltimetro de continua?


----------



## Sandy_girl (Nov 16, 2006)

solamente tengo un multimetro, pero necesito diseñar tres medidores de voltaje de alterna para unproyecto de la escuela, voy a tarabajar con tres fases y cada medidor debe de medir a cada una de las lineas. ya tengo para medir corriente unos transformadores de corriente.


----------

